# Snakeheads



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

So I am normally a Saltwater fisher besides the occasional bass fishing in nearby golf ponds. I live in Tallahassee for school reasons and recently went to a pond and caught a species of fish called Snakehead? it was a solid 2-4 pounds, and very aggressive. It smelt like a carp but had the tail of a guppy. I saw some other folks who were keeping them but just wanted to see what your guys opinion was?


----------



## bentrodz4l (May 19, 2013)

Hey man catch em all an kill em!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

They were keeping them because they are invasive and they recommend you kill everyone you see. I dont think they were kept for food value.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Bowfin. Also called a Grinnell, Choupique, Shoepike, Mud trout, Cypress Trout, etc

http://www.bowfinanglers.com/


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Heres a picture of a smaller one I had caught. And I for sure know they were keeping them because they had rolling coolers and were keeping any size. Was pretty depressing was hoping to catch some big bass.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

NoMoSurf said:


> Bowfin. Also called a Grinnell, Choupique, Shoepike, Mud trout, Cypress Trout, etc
> 
> http://www.bowfinanglers.com/



Wow. I was completely wrong. You are right it was a bowfin. Wow thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's a bowfin, grinnel, etc. Not a snakehead.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I would much rather catch Bowfin than bass. They are WAY better fighters. A bowfin will DESTROY a spinnerbait!


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah the 2-3#r destroyed by 17mr right at the shoreline, scared the jiffy out of me.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I know the feeling. I had one destroy a spinnerbait as I lifted it out of the water. It was just past dark, I was on a shore, by myself. I thought a gator had got me!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Like others have said, its a bowfin. Contrary to popular belief there are only two small established populations of snakehead in the US. _Channa argus_ in the Potomac and _C. marulius_ in extreme South East Florida.

Unlike most snakeheads, these two species are very large, getting up to, and in some very rare cases over, 10lbs. Most snakeheads stay under a pound or two. Neither have caused any noticeable problems in the areas they have invaded so far.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I have sent a few off to biologist that I have caught in Bayou Chico


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> I have sent a few off to biologist that I have caught in Bayou Chico


I thought snakeheads were a freshwater species ? Isn't Chico mostly saltwater or brackish ?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Fyi


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Bowfins not bad eating ( if caught and ate the same day)!


----------

